# mastersons waterless car wash



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone used this before? is it even available here (in UK) ?


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I have used there wash and shine shampoo and it think its really good.
The waterless wash is available here: https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...erless-wash-shine?_pos=6&_sid=b8998b029&_ss=r


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Isn't this the due who used to work on the chemical guys youtube? I'm sure his chemicals are just white labelled rebranded CG stuff. Not that theres anything wrong with that, just for info purposes


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Smanderson117 said:


> Isn't this the due who used to work on the chemical guys youtube? I'm sure his chemicals are just white labelled rebranded CG stuff. Not that theres anything wrong with that, just for info purposes


Yeah he used to be on the chemical guys videos, i had wondered where he went ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I know the wash and shine shampoo isn't CG rebranded stuff, its not like any CG stuff.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Don’t Prestige Car Care one of the sponsors on here do Mastersons?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry im late to the party guy's. We stock this product and tbh its the No1 seller from Mastersons range. I was very surprised just how good it is when i tested is 3 or 4 years ago.

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...are/products/masterson-s-waterless-wash-shine


----------

